# Adder - Vipera berus



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

Need I say anything else?


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

nice female!


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

One of many in the area. Sighted five females yesterday (one of which has been a regular sighting for 4 years now!) but they were VERY alert and disappeared before the camera came out!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Naturally Wild said:


> nice female!


Agreed! :2thumb:


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

Wandering said:


> Need I say anything else?
> 
> image


Very nice Adder, great picture! :no1:

Thanks

James


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice, was it bathing in the sun in plain view? Most are among bushes and I don't see how anyone can find them...


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

This one was right out in the open probably a good 6-7ft from the nearest cover! There are a number of adders at this site that are fairly concentrated around what I suspect is their hibernaculum


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Looks like a nice sturdy female I encountered out on the heath the other day. 

Cracking photo, i've seen smooth snakes out in the open like that before


----------



## redvoodoo (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, great picture


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jonodrama said:


> Cracking photo, i've seen smooth snakes out in the open like that before


You're lucky you live in a one of the few areas where they are to be found. No chance of us finding any of them up here in the frozen north! :lol2:


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

Lol, I suppose it must really suck living in an ophidian free environment!


----------



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

feorag said:


> You're lucky you live in a one of the few areas where they are to be found. No chance of us finding any of them up here in the frozen north!


I don't see why not. Adders are found even in Scandinavia, and certainly I saw them frequently when I was a child growing up in NW Scotland. If they can survive the cold of Sutherland in winter, I should have thought they'd cope with Cramlington lol

Here's a nice distribution map NBN Gateway: Adder (Vipera berus) grid map


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: :lol2: Read my post again and the quote above it. I was referring to Smooth Snakes which are only to be found in small pockets of southern counties of Dorset, Hampshire & Surrey.

I'm well aware that Adders are the most northern living snake, living right up as far as inside the arctic circle, I teach children that on a regular basis. :lol2:


----------



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

:lol2:


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

Thats one great looking female, well done :2thumb:


Paul.


----------

